# Offshore report



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jun 12, 2016)

Took advantage of mother ocean being in a good mood and got lucky. Gets interesting gaffing a fish alone in an 18 ft skiff but got it done and only broke r of in the process.


----------



## Riplukelee (Jun 12, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## sea trout (Jun 12, 2016)

Awesome!!!! How far out did you go to for that fine catch ?


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jun 12, 2016)

Went to the cca. 20ish miles. Deft didn't break ant speed records on the way


----------



## sea trout (Jun 12, 2016)

Jimmy Lee Armel said:


> Went to the cca. 20ish miles. Deft didn't break ant speed records on the way



Wow that's awesome!!!! Nice fish!!!
We're coming down to Tybee at the end of July and want to try some nearshore reefs with the new boat.
Idk if I'm ready to captain out as far as CCA for my first time as captain out in the big water. We want to head out to SAV to start off with.
I'd like to learn how y'all find out what the sea forecast is predicted to be for certain days.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jun 12, 2016)

sea trout said:


> Wow that's awesome!!!! Nice fish!!!
> I'd like to learn how y'all find out what the sea forecast is predicted to be for certain days.



NOAA

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/data/Forecasts/FZUS52.KCHS.html

Also reef cast
http://fish-here.com/ReefCast-Offshore-Weather-Forecast.html with free log in   I like it better then NOAA   

But never trust it more than 3 days out and than u never know til u go

Sailflow is a good website also


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jun 12, 2016)

Shark fighter is correct. It was only my second time out alone offshore. What kind of boat do you have? I can't take won't take the skiff out if it's less than a 6 second interval. Had a captain come up and ask if I was ok and if I had a radio. Just know your electronics. Have a compass and radio and never turn off your engine once you're out there


----------



## sea trout (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks gentlemen!!!

The new boat is 24'6 bay boat. Robalo advertises they made the 246 Caymen to handle some light abnoxious offshore conditions.

I've driven my avatars 15ft tri hull and 20ft skiff all over our coastal bays and rivers for 15ish years. When I try to go out it the front of the islands into the ocean I get nervous and turn around.
I think when I try to go the water is just too rough and I feel too small in the skiff.
I go out with sharkfighter in his bigger v-hull and other friends with their v-hulls and even if the water is rough I still do fine as a passenger with them.
I do have a strong respect for the ocean but I'm anxious to catch our own sea bass and trigger fish and maybe a fine cobia!!!
Thanks always for y'alls advice.


----------



## sea trout (Jun 12, 2016)

I have a unadin hand held radio.
What do y'all recommend for going off our coast?
I am the kinda guy who will start off at the nearest nearshore reefs and will catch on quick then hope to be going further and further as I learn and get more comfortable.
Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jun 12, 2016)

I borrow a friends handheld. Just assure the battery is good and holds a charge. Once again, I've only done it twice alone but was very comfortable saturday. I also always tell two brothers my float plan so they can come get me if I'm not back on time or at least know where to look. Take a friend along with offshore experience. Maybe that will help. When I was a deck hand I saw lots of days where my boat could get out there so I decided to try and will go out every day mother ocean allows until these fair weather idiots go back to their couches for football season


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jun 12, 2016)

Trade ya boats; )


----------



## Mweathers (Jun 13, 2016)

If you are going to venture offshore more than just when the weather is perfect, and even then, I would recommend an 8' antenna with a larger unit radio.  Handhelds are only good to 6 watts, whereas the others put out 25.  VHS is line of sight, so the taller the antenna the better.  Handhelds range is only good for boats around you, and probably is not going to save your life in most situations.  No less than 8'.  They fold down.

Get an EPIRB and have someone with experience check your safety gear.  There are a lot of ways the ocean can kill you.






sea trout said:


> I have a unadin hand held radio.
> What do y'all recommend for going off our coast?
> I am the kinda guy who will start off at the nearest nearshore reefs and will catch on quick then hope to be going further and further as I learn and get more comfortable.
> Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Poo Bear (Jun 13, 2016)

Jimmy, I am jealous. I have never caught a cobia and it is on my bucket list. Were you targeting the cobia? Would you say they are running now?


----------



## wellwood (Jun 13, 2016)

You sight cast that cobia or catch him off the bottom?


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jun 13, 2016)

I was target g him and just got super lucky on a nice day. He was on the bottom and four more followed him up


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jun 13, 2016)

Season closes 20 june. Thanks north carolina


----------



## wellwood (Jun 14, 2016)

Hopefully the weather is good this weekend. It's not looking like it but o well. Going to go out anyways whether it's inshore or off. I know parking has been pretty bad at Turner's but there won't be anybody there at 530/6 in the AM.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jun 14, 2016)

I hope to be offshore monday. I don't inshore on the weekend unless ii have to. Leave the ramp by 0600 back before 1400. That's what I did last Sat.


----------



## Day trip (Jun 14, 2016)

Sea trout, 
I see your not far from me, I'm in Watkinsville.  I've been going down in my 18' Angler for several years now.  I started on SAV and Whitewater in South Carolina but now I usually go to KC during the summers.  ill be down the week of July 18th -22nd.  If you want a companion boat, I'd be happy to go with you if the times work.  PM me if interested. 

Awesome catch Jimmy.


----------



## sea trout (Jun 14, 2016)

Day trip said:


> Sea trout,
> I see your not far from me, I'm in Watkinsville.  I've been going down in my 18' Angler for several years now.  I started on SAV and Whitewater in South Carolina but now I usually go to KC during the summers.  ill be down the week of July 18th -22nd.  If you want a companion boat, I'd be happy to go with you if the times work.  PM me if interested.
> 
> Awesome catch Jimmy.



No way!!!!! We're arriving on the 23rd!!!!
Man thats close because I would feel better going out with another boat for the first time.
I think I'll be ok going to SAV and the closer South Carolina ones. I 
I'll be insight of Tybee and the weather.

When I get brave enough to go 20 miles like jimmy lee here I would like to be or have a companion boat.

Cool we're not that far apart, I work in Watkinsville on every other Teusday.


----------



## RLykens (Jun 14, 2016)

Awesome job Jimmy. Hope to see ya soon man.


----------



## Poo Bear (Jun 15, 2016)

*Boo NC...I'm not sure why but think they shut down our cobia season*



Jimmy Lee Armel said:


> Season closes 20 june. Thanks north carolina


Good info, Jimmy. I will cross that off my bucket-list for now. My son is about to graduate from college and buy a new boat. He is thinking about a Blue Wave bay boat but he will not have the skills to take us off, or even near shore for a while.

Boo North Carolina...Go Dawgs!


----------



## darenwh (Jun 15, 2016)

Listen to Mike W about the radio. That hand held is not much better than a signal flair out there. Get a good long antenna and a decent radio and hook you GPS to it so that if you need help your location is automatically given. You can keep the handheld as a backup but get an adapter so you can plug the big antenna into it and with the limited power you will still need to be lucky for it to save you. Last, keep the radio on scanning or on 16 as you may be in the spot to help somebody who is not far from you.

Also, an epirb is a much better backup than the handheld. If you go out regularly by yourself make sure one is in your life jacket and that it is on your body.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jun 15, 2016)

So, some things to think about safety -

Often times, the best days during the summer  will lead to a strong thunderstorm or two. I've seen a day with 1-2 ft waves with a 5+ second period go to stacked up 8 footers (looked more like 12 in that case) in a matter of no time. Fortunately I was in a 65 foot boat with a caption who had seen much worse in the same boat. Doing that in a 18 foot boat would be a worst nightmare situation without an EPIRB.

If you're out in the summer time and this happens in a small boat, there is a fairly good chance something bad is gonna happen.

The boat flips, and your radio and even long antenna is pretty much useless. It's likely with the warm water you'll be alive for at least a day. But if no one knows where to look for you, it's going to be a day (and more if you love that long) with little hope 

That's why it's so important to get an EPIRB.  I know sometimes we think that's for more fancy boats, but in reality, the fancier boats have a much better chance to make it through a freak storm. 

Pony up and get the EPIRB. When the proverbial crap hits the fan, not only will you survive if you flip your boat, but you won't panic if everything goes wrong-which will lead to better decisions when there are problems, and less likely hood you'll need it-which is the most desirable outcome.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jun 16, 2016)

Scary stuff. 5ft? I'm never getting on the water again. I'm glad luck was on my side


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jun 16, 2016)

Scary stuff. 8ft?! I'm just glad luck was on my side. I'm never doing that again


----------



## FishingAddict (Jun 16, 2016)

Yeah, 8. I asked the captain after we went through the squall line of they were 12 foot waves. He just laughed and said," naw, those were only eight. You don't want to see 12 foot waves" 

He didn't seemed concerned at all about it, but he's had the boat in 20. Personally, it was a little unsettling being in a boat that big when it was so rough I couldn't stand with out holding something


----------



## sea trout (Jun 16, 2016)

It's scary to read and think about what can happen out there.
I think its good though, it builds respect and ready's preparedness.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jun 16, 2016)

I've never seen 12. I've been in 10 in a 25 ft offshore. All about reading the weather and knowing when to put the haul butt on back to shore.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jun 16, 2016)

Where were you to be in that kind of weather to sneak up unpredictably like that? 1 ft at 6 sec to 8 ft with no warning?


----------



## wellwood (Jun 16, 2016)

Poo Bear said:


> Good info, Jimmy. I will cross that off my bucket-list for now. My son is about to graduate from college and buy a new boat. He is thinking about a Blue Wave bay boat but he will not have the skills to take us off, or even near shore for a while.
> 
> Boo North Carolina...Go Dawgs!



I have a 24.5 blue wave magnum. Awesome boat.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jun 16, 2016)

Jimmy Lee Armel said:


> Where were you to be in that kind of weather to sneak up unpredictably like that? 1 ft at 6 sec to 8 ft with no warning?



Gulf of Mexico, about 50 nm NW of Tampa in July. I'm guessing/making the period up, only to say it was darn near flat.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jun 16, 2016)

Good deal. Scary stuff


----------



## fuelman1 (Jun 21, 2016)

I remember seeing 15 ft in a 21 ft Glaspar boat in the gulf when I was a kid. My dad was truly scared. I saw 25 ft in the Sea of Japan in the navy on a 440 ft frigate. No fun at all.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 7, 2016)

fuelman1 said:


> I remember seeing 15 ft in a 21 ft Glaspar boat in the gulf when I was a kid. My dad was truly scared. I saw 25 ft in the Sea of Japan in the navy on a 440 ft frigate. No fun at all.



First of all, Thank you for serving, sir!


Sounds miserable. 

I was talking to an old Navy guy who was in the Pacific during WWI. He was in a destroyer. The waves were so big the props on the air craft carrier in front of them were coming completely out of water on the air craft carrier. He said "A lot of people got closer to God that day"


----------

